# Funny pictures:)



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

can't see anything..


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

ok..just move the slide bar left and right 

I just wanted to take a picture of her as she was sitting in front of the piano..but she opened her mouth and the picture got blurry.

I think it's funny...probably only for me


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I don't see a picture. Just a broken image icon.


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Same here


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

:-[ sorry,

Hope now it's visible


----------



## colinstab (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like she's shocked by your piano playing. HA! nice timed pic great looking V.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

"Who put that cactus on the stool!!!" lol!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

It looks like she's singing in front of the piano. It's funny! 
Newest funny picture of Oquirrh was taken last night driving home from our camping/hiking weekend. When he is a really tired pup he sleeps in the weirdest positions.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I can translate - she's telling you that you're an awful piano player and that it hurts her ears - please don't play anymore : :

Great photo - wouldn't have been so funny if she had her mouth closed. PS - I was only joking about your abilities to play the piano!!! No Offence meant.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Funny pictures*



Oquirrh said:


> It looks like she's singing in front of the piano. It's funny!
> Newest funny picture of Oquirrh was taken last night driving home from our camping/hiking weekend. When he is a really tired pup he sleeps in the weirdest positions.


That looks like a tired puppy. Great pic


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Asleep with a tennis ball in her mouth!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is one of my Darcy last year....proper basket case,or what.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash turning my lights off and on.









Then him playing innocent when he gets caught doing it.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

*TexasRed* - That cracked me up! Can't stop smiling!!! I love the innocent face, too cute! ;D


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Here's Milo asleep on the sun room couch. How can this even be comfortable?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

TexasRed - that is hilarious!!!! I can totally see my Cash trying to do that, but I'm not going to show him that picture, it will give him ideas


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Whistler was actually like this... He wasn't propped like this!


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is Sophie taking a nap


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Whistler and Mohawk chilling on sofa!


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Milo after a longgggg weekend


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Twister!!!Lol!! Vizslas are perfect for twister, they are so bendy and flexible. They love playing with kids too, my two wrestle with my boys...they actually count them out, and do a whole wrestling show.
Love that Twister picture ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Love these pictures!  Don't remember if I already posted this one, but Pacsirta was cold out on her couch...


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Some of my favorite funnies from the first year


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Looking around ;D


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

This is what happens when mom is not home and dad is in charge...and he gets up to take a phone call while he was in the middle of eating his lunch at the coffee table.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Here are a few more funny ones. As you can see, the "face in food bag" problem started early...and again I swear I wasn't home for this one either. I'm uptight. If I happened upon this, I would have stopped the behavior immediately. My husband on the other hands, takes advantage of the photo op. 

I know I've posted the one of Luna inside her dad's shirt before but it's one of my favorites so I'm posting it again.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Whistler's actually sleeping like this on the sofa!!


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

I've posted this pic before but it still remains one of my favorites and it always makes me laugh. My little back seat driver...


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

After the awful week I have had this is just what I needed! Such great pictures. Need lots of cuddles with my little girl later to cheer me up!


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

He was just yawning, honest!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

what pheasants?? I've not seen any pheasants.. :


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Smells good!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Must be comfortable?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Life is good.


----------

